# Scam lol!



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Good looking mamorset monkey for adoption Darlaston, Dudley

Lovely monkeys for adoption Stourbridge, Dudley
:bash::whistling2:


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the look of the little blue one in the first picture:whistling2:


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

Omerov1986 said:


> Good looking mamorset monkey for adoption Darlaston, Dudley
> 
> Lovely monkeys for adoption Stourbridge, Dudley
> :bash::whistling2:


 awwwww i want them


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

can't tell it's a scam from the adverts. Only starts to become a scam if you can't collect or have to pay up front.


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

people from dudley and the black country dont scam :whistling2: especially benefits :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fantastic grammar in those advert! :lol2:

Im just adding my advert to have my 2 Marmosets adopted out. What do you think?

"Me marmosety monkeys is just ready for be adopted by a nicely family to be love them. The monkey are not maneating so you arms will not be eat by them. They are liking to be dress up in clothes that are girly & I dressing up with them also too. They are specially train to speak the english, & the will learning soon to readage & writeage. I will be pay you to adopting my mankys & will be give banana plenty for eating."
:whistling2:


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

Meko said:


> can't tell it's a scam from the adverts. Only starts to become a scam if you can't collect or have to pay up front.


look at the phone number, no ones number starts with a 7


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

R3PTIL1AN said:


> look at the phone number, no ones number starts with a 7


 
no, but if you stick a 0 or +44 in front then you have mobile numbers, so could just be typos.
I'm not saying they're not scams but from the adverts you can't tell; only till they tell you that they'll only ship once full payment has been received my some obscure money transfer agency.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Fantastic grammar in those advert! :lol2:
> 
> Im just adding my advert to have my 2 Marmosets adopted out. What do you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> image​


:lol2: Is nice!


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Would definaly say a scam. If you look at all they are selling they have another advert with the same picture as the 2 very young baby marmosets saying they are 9 months. Those babies look at the most 2 months old!! Lol. Well fizz is 7 months old and she doesn't look like that anymore.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i took the time to email about the top link heres the reply


; said:


> Thanks for your interest in my mamorset monkey. I apologize i could
> not response to you on time. Only one of the monkey is available the
> other one left for the US. i am looking for a home where they are
> going to spoil this monkey with love and care.
> ...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

benjo said:


> i took the time to email about the top link heres the reply


Mmmm..........

Why shouldn't children be sold??? :lol2:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

hahahah


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmmm..........
> 
> Why shouldn't children be sold??? :lol2:


cos they make crap pets!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> cos they make crap pets!


:lol2:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


way better off with a crestie or a APH!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> way better off with a crestie or a APH!


Yeh but a crestie can't make you a cup of coffee or feed the animals for you.

They do come in useful sometimes :2thumb: , not very often though :whistling2:

Neil


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

I want a helper monkey off simpsons to steal donuts for me,









or a monkeyphonics spelling kit!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> I want a helper monkey off simpsons to steal donuts for me,
> image
> 
> or a monkeyphonics spelling kit!
> image


:lol2:


----------

